# face cream



## MrsMakeSoap (Feb 10, 2008)

hey hows it going   I love eo's and think they are so key to cosmetic and lotion Iv spent more than i should aquiring them and started researching to find out what diminishes stretch marks, that was 10 yrs ago :shock: 
  Well my sister suffers with acne, sensitive, and dry face. Im interested in making face lotions for us. Does anyone have any pointers? Has anyone ever heard that Olive Oil moisturizes, but doesn't clog pores?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

depends on the skin and each individual person.  Sometimes what works for one person doesn't work for another on the face.  

I made one cream that I liked as a body cream, but it made my face break out.  Yet my hubby was able to use it on his face just fine without problems.  And so i formulated another that I can use on my face just fine without problems.


so a lot is trial and error


----------



## cambree (Sep 10, 2008)

There are some beauty line that uses all things with olive oil and they are successful.  So it must be working for some people.

Once I read that jojoba oil was good for the face, I started using it and a week later started getting little pimples on my face.  I stopped using it right away.  Same thing with borage oil too.  

The best thing for skin problems is washing with handmade soap.  But it's also trial and error, as some face soaps are great for other ppl's skin and not so for you.  But the best I've know of is face soap with "activated charcoal." I have used it and love it.


----------



## breathenatural (Sep 13, 2008)

I am not sure about lotions...but I made a "potion" with carrot oil as the carrier oil, tea tree oil and eucalyptus---I think lavender too.  I looked up some recipes in some aromatherapy books I had, and then just used what EO's I had on hand.  I don't have the recipe handy-sorry!

I am pregnant, and was told I could not use over the counter acne creams...and my face went bizerk this pregnancy!

Anyway, I made this potion and applied it in the morning and night,  or even throughout the day if I wasn't wearing makeup that day and it really worked!

If you don't have a lot of of books on aromatherapy, you could probably find
something on-line.


----------

